# TUG Features Topic Gone ??



## DougH (Jun 10, 2005)

Has the TUG FEATURES topic been removed from the board ?  Can't find it today.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 10, 2005)

This is TUG Features.
It has been split into two

TUG BBS & TUG General


----------

